# Firearm advice



## mikhailfrankovich (Jun 28, 2017)

Hello all,

I am new into prepping. I am also new into firearms. So new that I do not actually have any. I plan to get my first couple in the next 4-6 weeks. I live in Canada, so there are some regulations and restrictions that I'm sure our neighbours to the south would be confounded (or infuriated) by.

I will take my Non restricted Firearms Course July 8th, and shortly afterwards will be able to purchase Non-restricted firearms (which basically means any shotgun or hunting rifle, but not hand guns or assault rifles).

For protection and possible hunting I am looking into getting two basic firearms to start with. For economic reasons I will be starting off with two pretty cheap fire arms.

I think I will be starting with a .22 rifle and a shotgun.

*For the .22, I am thinking of the below:*
Mossberg® Blaze Semi-Auto Rifle with Green Dot Sight | Cabela's Canada

*For the shotgun, I am considering the following:*
Maverick 88 3'' 12-Gauge Pump Shotgun | Cabela's Canada

*And finally, in the next year or so I am looking to buy a high calibre hunting rifle, and I am currently thinking of the .30-06:*
Remington® Model 783? Bolt Action Rifle w/ Scope | Cabela's Canada

I would appreciate any feedback on the planned purchases, and if you have any first hand experience with any of the models suggested I would love to hear what you think. Also open to other ideas, but keep in mind I am on a budget and have to stay to shotguns and hunting rifles at this point.

Thank you all.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

FWIW, . . . I cannot comment on the shotgun, . . . never had one of those, . . . but the reviews seem solid.

As far as the .22, . . . for the same price (or close) you can get a Ruger 10-22, . . . has 50 years of proven acceptance and abilities. That big long funky looking magazine is just something that will in time get broken, folded, spindled, or mutilated. They all do. The smaller Ruger mag can sit in your pocket, . . . quick mag changes when you need them, . . . and won't get caught on the limb, brush, barn yard gate, or your door handle. 

For the rifle, . . . instead of the 30-06, . . . I'd go with the Winchester 308. It is for all tense and purposes the same cartridge as the 7.62 x 51, . . . a commonly found military round used by both our countries I believe, . . . and that 308 is just a tad whisker below the 30-06 in power and speed. Most shooters will not be able to see any difference.

The Remington rifle I am not personally acquainted with, . . . but if it has good reviews, . . . it should be good. Check and see if there are any outstanding issues with that trigger system, . . . seems like Remington had some issues a while back.

Good luck, . . . and welcome to the world of shooting. It is a fun world.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Remington 870, and Mossburg 500 series 12 gauge may be worth looking at, JMO


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

I don't know if Mossberg still makes them. But they used to have a just in case 500 in a waterproof tube I got quite the deal on one I have three different Mossberg 500 and all highly recommend them. And I asked for a 22 you can't beat a 1022 Ruger for a liability. But if you want a real tack driver I'd recommend A marlin model 25N


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

So ..... you wanna get into firearms, huh? My advice then is ....... get out of Canada NOW!


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm not particularly recoil sensitive, but that 3" 12-gauge is a real kicker. I stick to 2 3/4" and I'm happy.

Welcome to the brotherhood of the gun.


----------



## Rabies (Jun 22, 2016)

Look into what your Canadian Arctic Rangers are using.........that will give you a good idea 
Also look into what they have used! I have one of your rifles, a Canadian issued Model 1917, wonderful rifle and thank you for returning it to my country with your wonderful markings!


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Find a good firearms instructor, and at his (or her) class, ask your question.


----------



## mikhailfrankovich (Jun 28, 2017)

Thank you all for the advise (well, maybe except for the anti-Canadian comment!) I will look into this further, and also update the thread when I make my first purchase.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> Find a good firearms instructor, and at his (or her) class, ask your question.


 Instructors most often push products they get a kick back from.


----------



## Vasily 1945 (Jun 25, 2017)

hi, i am canadian as well, welcome, I think you have good choices, but regarding the 12 gage, if its a break break barrel you would have the ability to buy adaptors, which allows you to shoot 410, 20 gage and even rifle cartridges, hell, you can even buy a small adaptor and shoot it like a muzzleloader with black powder, this will open you up to a world of opportunity. i think gun adapters.com check it out

regarding the 22 i am not sure but a savage bolt action or other, will allow you to shoot 22 stingers(hi velocity) which opens up the possibilty to use it for coyotes with well placed shots. i think the automatic have trouble with the rounds.

and finally a good bolt action high power would complete the bill. common calibers are 30.06, 308 or .270 win, but a nice lever in 30-30 would be cool, light weight, confortable gun that you could tote along easily all day in the woods.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Nothing wrong with a good shotgun. Practice then practice some more. If you had a well practiced shot gun and I had just unboxed a M4 and have never ever fired one you would have the advantage.


----------



## Rabies (Jun 22, 2016)

Ah yes the Canadian lever guns bring a premium here in the US! If memory serves me right the were used not only by your Mounties but by some type of costal guards??
You guys up north are lucky that you can still get the Chinese firearms like the m305 (M14) prices down here for M14 insane I wish President Trump would lift the ban on Chinese firearms!
I'm not familiar with the laws in Canada are, but here in the States, when I lived in the mountains I always had a 308 Savage with me every where I went and a 45 1911, Never felt under gunned in bear country.

As for the anti Canada thing........there are wosre places to live in this country! Many of the New England and left coast states would probably see the Canadian laws as being better than what they have now!


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

smitty901 said:


> instructors most often push products they get a kick back from.


_*hahahahahahahahahahahaha!

*_Where do I get my kickbacks?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

mikhailfrankovich said:


> Thank you all for the advise (well, maybe except for the anti-Canadian comment!) I will look into this further, and also update the thread when I make my first purchase.


I have been owning and shooting guns since I got my very own Winchester 22LR rifle for my 10th birthday. I am almost 69 now. That means I am not an expert by any means, but do have a little experience with various firearms. :vs_cool:

You have made an excellent decision to get a 22LR rifle, a shotgun, and a center fire hunting type rifle. The particular brands most likely will be dictated by what is available to you. 
You are going to hear many opinions here.
This is mine:
For the 22 rifle, get a Ruger 10/22. They are excellent. Ruger® 10/22® Autoloading Rifle
For the shotgun, a Maverick is fine. 
For the rifle, you are on track with a bolt action. I would suggest a synthetic stock to resist the extremes in weather Up North. I would also suggest the Ruger American. As for caliber, 30-06 and .308 are plentiful. There is also the .243 which is a 308 necked down and is good for game up to whitetail deer size. Ruger® Ruger American Rifle® Standard Bolt-Action Rifle Models

For the record, I am partial to quality firearms, and especially Rugers.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

As far as shotguns, Maverick 88, Mossberg 500 or Remington 870 are all good., With 22lr Ruger is good. So would a Marlin39A lever action. Simple is good. Rifle, personally I like 30-06. It will take anything in the lower 48 and unless we're taking the Arctic or Yukon it most likely will meet your needs. A 1917 Enfield or 1903 Springfield may be good. I like my Remington 721. Lots of great rifles out there.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

my 2 cents.. go with the Remington 870 over the Mossberg 500... in colder climates the thumb safety on the mossberg can tear up a thumb... trigger safety on the 870 is much more forgiving in the cold!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> my 2 cents.. go with the Remington 870 over the Mossberg 500... in colder climates the thumb safety on the mossberg can tear up a thumb... trigger safety on the 870 is much more forgiving in the cold!


Unless you are left handed, like me.
The cross bolt safety on the trigger guard is virtually useless to me. In fact, on all the firearms I have that are equipped that way they remain unused.
I have heard that a Remington 870 safety is capable of being switched from right hand to left hand. If I was a wing shooter I would look into it.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Vasily 1945 said:


> hi, i am canadian as well, welcome, I think you have good choices, but regarding the 12 gage, if its a break break barrel you would have the ability to buy adaptors, which allows you to shoot 410, 20 gage and even rifle cartridges, hell, you can even buy a small adaptor and shoot it like a muzzleloader with black powder, this will open you up to a world of opportunity. i think gun adapters.com check it out
> 
> regarding the 22 i am not sure but a savage bolt action or other, will allow you to shoot 22 stingers(hi velocity) which opens up the possibilty to use it for coyotes with well placed shots. i think the automatic have trouble with the rounds.
> 
> and finally a good bolt action high power would complete the bill. common calibers are 30.06, 308 or .270 win, but a nice lever in 30-30 would be cool, light weight, confortable gun that you could tote along easily all day in the woods.


in regard to your idea that shotgun gauge adapters are necessary ... if you're going to be prepping and surviving - you need to learn to reload - shotgun shell reloading if not centerfire cartridges ... even with only field reloading tools you can disassemble the oddball gauge shells and reload for a 12g .... buying and keeping adapters - storing oddball gauge shells - using a breakopen shotgun - are all really BS in a survival situation ....

in regard to the rifle/pistol adapters - only in desperation - the accuracy is a joke .... there's GHB and cache type uses where it could be possibly useful - but nothing you better be betting on 100% ....


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> my 2 cents.. go with the Remington 870 over the Mossberg 500... in colder climates the thumb safety on the mossberg can tear up a thumb... trigger safety on the 870 is much more forgiving in the cold!


not speaking of the better durability and repair capability .... spend a few bucks more and get something that'll stand up to being a SHTF scenario EDC shotgun ....


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> _*hahahahahahahahahahahaha!
> 
> *_Where do I get my kickbacks?


 Back in the basement you don't know squat.


----------



## Knotacare (Sep 21, 2016)

I agree the Ruger 10/22 rifle is a good choice. I have the 10/22 takedown & really like it. I purchased the maverick 88 (which is made by mossberg) for my son in law ..great home defense weapon & holds lots of rounds.


----------



## Vasily 1945 (Jun 25, 2017)

Illini Warrior said:


> in regard to your idea that shotgun gauge adapters are necessary ... if you're going to be prepping and surviving - you need to learn to reload - shotgun shell reloading if not centerfire cartridges ... even with only field reloading tools you can disassemble the oddball gauge shells and reload for a 12g .... buying and keeping adapters - storing oddball gauge shells - using a breakopen shotgun - are all really BS in a survival situation ....
> 
> in regard to the rifle/pistol adapters - only in desperation - the accuracy is a joke .... there's GHB and cache type uses where it could be possibly useful - but nothing you better be betting on 100% ....


If you are out of ammo, and are forced to barter or happen to find ammo of a different caliber example 20 ga or 410, or even .22, and only have the 12 ga, a few adaptors in your camp, vehicle or stash would be a blessing. And using black powder loads are even possible and easier with a break barrel.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Unless you are left handed, like me.
> The cross bolt safety on the trigger guard is virtually useless to me. In fact, on all the firearms I have that are equipped that way they remain unused.
> I have heard that a Remington 870 safety is capable of being switched from right hand to left hand. If I was a wing shooter I would look into it.


Your a south paw! left handed people are the only ones in their right mind!!!!

Just thought id throw this out here for .22LR rifle as a option to the Ruger









https://www.marlinfirearms.com/rimfire/model-60


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> Your a south paw! left handed people are the only ones in their right mind!!!!
> 
> Just thought id throw this out here for .22LR rifle as a option to the Ruger
> 
> ...


A Model 60 was the first long gun I bought when we moved to the country and I started rebuilding my gun collection. 
I paid $99 + tax at K-Mart, and it came with a cheap (but useable) 4X fixed scope, which is on her to this day.
In fact, a couple weeks ago she came out of the closet for the first time for several years, so I could check zero. Off the bench she fired 5 round groups the size of a quarter at 25 yards. Plenty good enough for barnyard sniping.

To get a Ruger 10/22 as accurate as a Marlin Model 60 is right out of the box requires several hundred dollars worth of after market upgrades. I left my 10/22 alone, just the way it came from the factory, it is a good knock-around rifle and accurate enough for general use.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forums!

The choices you've posted are all very good value guns and should serve you well. The only question I would ask is if you've had a chance to go to the store and actually handle the firearms? If you haven't then you might want to do so before you commit to a purchase, its one thing to look and read about them online and a different thing entirely to actually have it in hand.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> Welcome to the forums!
> 
> The choices you've posted are all very good value guns and should serve you well. The only question I would ask is if you've had a chance to go to the store and actually handle the firearms? If you haven't then you might want to do so before you commit to a purchase, its one thing to look and read about them online and a different thing entirely to actually have it in hand.


Yes! I second this.
When it came time for my wife to have her own shotgun, we went to the store and she handled each one on the rack. Bringing it up to the shoulder, trying the controls, etc.
She settled on a 20 ga Remington 870 Youth Model. It fit her better than the others.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Yes! I second this.
> When it came time for my wife to have her own shotgun, we went to the store and she handled each one on the rack. Bringing it up to the shoulder, trying the controls, etc.
> She settled on a 20 ga Remington 870 Youth Model. It fit her better than the others.


Love the 870 youth. Raises to the shoulder lightning fast. Get the combo with the rifled deer slayer barrel and it makes a excellent shotgun only zone deer getter.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

For a shot gun long term you are better off saving a bit more and buying something like a Remington 870 or Mossberg 500 if that is not an option. The maverick 88 purchased for $220 or less is not a bad shot gun.
You will see them on sale below $200
I own a couple purchased right. They shoot well and will hit what you aim at. They will not hold up to the years of heavy use the others will.


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

Finances dictate I can only buy one firearm every three months or so. I have none right now. Should I prioritize shotgun first since I have nothing? Or should I go 22LR first because I have no experience with anything?


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

CZ makes excellent rifles. I own a CZ .22 and love it. Was accurate with it at 100 yards without a scope. Personally I choose a Remington 870 express for my first shotgun.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Stockton said:


> Finances dictate I can only buy one firearm every three months or so. I have none right now. Should I prioritize shotgun first since I have nothing? Or should I go 22LR first because I have no experience with anything?


 Each person situation is different . If I could only have one, with the other restriction you face . It would be a 12Ga shot gun. At least you can cover a wide range of needs by using shot, or slug rounds.
Most any firearm beats a rock or a knife.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Stockton said:


> Finances dictate I can only buy one firearm every three months or so. I have none right now. Should I prioritize shotgun first since I have nothing? Or should I go 22LR first because I have no experience with anything?


If you have no experience in firearms, starting off with a 12 gauge shotgun would be an excellent way to not only develop a huge flinch, but pretty much suck the fun right out of learning.
Start with a 22 rifle. Get some form of instruction in firearm safety, proper sight picture, how to clean and maintain your rifle.
A 22 has almost zero recoil, zero muzzle blast, both of which would be detrimental to your learning curve. 
Later on could come the "big boys".


----------



## Vasily 1945 (Jun 25, 2017)

the 22 first may be wise, but if one were to have one gun and one gun only, the 12ga is it, and will do everything required. keep this in mind.
I think you will be OK since Trump is watching over us and you will have time to get all the other ones you want before any emergency situation


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Depends on your situation.

If someone has actually threatened you, shotgun first. Otherwise, it's best to start with the .22.

Start at 25 yards, and get to where you are reliably accurate to 100 yards with the .22, and you know everything about it, how to clean it, detail strip it and store it, then move up in caliber.

Don't forget a safe. If you're going to own firearms, store them responsibly. If your four year old can get to it (or the neighbor's ten year old) you make us all look bad.


----------



## Josephb (Aug 14, 2017)

My own choice is Remington 870


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

OP what did you end up with?


----------

